# Help ! je ne peux plus redémarrer mon imac



## floflo8 (14 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je ne peux plus redémarrer mon imac G5 : il me demande mon mot de passe (chose qu'il ne faisait pas auparavant...) et le souci c'est qu'il ne reconnaît plus mon clavier sans fil !! donc je ne peux pas taper mon mot de passe...
je croyais que c'était les piles de mon clavier apple wireless mais non, mon macbook le reconnaît, je peux même l'utiliser dessus mais plus sur mon imac. 
je ne peux pas réinitialiser la PRAM non plus et je n'ai pas de clavier USB 
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution please ?


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2010)

1) achète (ou fais toi prêter) un clavier filaire
2) si tu as accès à un autre Mac, tente un redémarrage en mode Target


----------



## floflo8 (15 Août 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> 1) achète (ou fais toi prêter) un clavier filaire
> 2) si tu as accès à un autre Mac, tente un redémarrage en mode Target



merci pour ta réponse 
j'ai un macbook ; est-ce que ça pourrait faire l'affaire pour démarrer le imac en mode target ? 
c'est quelle touche déjà pour allumer en mode target please ?


----------



## Rémi M (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Regarde ici, ça devrait répondre à toutes tes questions


----------



## floflo8 (15 Août 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Regarde ici, ça devrait répondre à toutes tes questions



merci beaucoup. j'ai essayé mais ça ne sert à rien : mon macbook est bien en mode target mais n'a aucune prise sur le imac.
y aurait-il un moyen pour que le clavier de mon macbook marche sur le imac ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Août 2010)

non c'est l'imac qu'il faut mettre en mode target pour le contrôller depuis le macbook et réparer ton disque  et pour le G5 c'est part un câble firewire bien entendu la liaison entre les deux machines

edit: Petit hic! le macbook n'as pas de prise firewire il me semble?   donc solution 1) de sly54.... clavier filaire dans ton cas


----------



## floflo8 (15 Août 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> non c'est l'imac qu'il faut mettre en mode target pour le contrôller depuis le macbook et réparer ton disque  et pour le G5 c'est part un câble firewire bien entendu la liaison entre les deux machines



puisque le imac ne reconnaît pas mon clavier (problème de bluetooth à mon avis) je ne peux pas le mettre en mode target, il faut appuyer sur la touche T du clavier 
si, mon macbook a une prise firewire. 
je sens que je suis bon pour acheter un clavier filaire... le genre de truc qui va me servir une fois...


----------



## lepetitpiero (15 Août 2010)

voir mon edit post précédent: en plus c'est firewire only sur les G5 pour le target et le macbook ne possède pas de prise firewire ( du moins les derniers modèles) 

Fais-toi prêter un clavier usb...


----------



## Invité (15 Août 2010)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Fais-toi prêter un clavier usb...



Si possible un clavier Mac.
Il y a des tas de soucis pour utiliser au boot l'immense majorité des claviers PC :mouais:


----------



## floflo8 (16 Août 2010)

merci pour vos réponses.
j'ai racheté un clavier filaire, le imac avait perdu la synchro avec...
par contre, je vais le garder au cas où...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Août 2010)

C'est bon à savoir : toujours garder un clavier filaire sous le coude au cas où


----------



## Rémi M (16 Août 2010)

Ne pas jeter nos vielles souris, nos vieux claviers


----------

